# Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt



## AlexDragonEye (4. März 2012)

*Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt*

Hallo,

meine Freundin und ich wollen uns morgen bei Media Markt ein Notebook kaufen.

Wir benötigen es hauptsächlich für Office-Anwendungen (word,excel,power  point), Fotobearbeitung und -Verwaltung, Internet sufen, kleine Steam  Spiele wie Plants vs. Zombie oder dergleichen.

Filme sollte er auch in mindestens 720p abspielen können und wenn in der  Preisspanne noch ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk intigriert wäre, wäre das  natürlich auch super, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

So um die 15,6" sollte es schon haben.

Würde mich über jeden Tipp freuen.


MfG

AlexDragonEye


----------



## Yui-chan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt*

Haha. Bei Media Markt. 700€. Casual Games. Freundin. Dein Leben ist vorbei, Alter


----------



## Thallassa (4. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt*



Yui-chan schrieb:


> Haha. Bei Media Markt. 700€. Casual Games. Freundin. Dein Leben ist vorbei, Alter


 
Sehr konstruktiver und reifer Beitrag. 

@ topic: Muss es unbedingt bei Media Markt sein? Online bestellen ist meistens besser, außer MM hat mal gerade wieder irgend nen Ausläufer im Angebot...
Ich rate zum Kauf bei MM ab.

Aber so in die Richtung kannst du dich orientieren:
Aspire 5750G i5/2,5GHz/8GB/640GB - Media Markt


Edit:
Deutlich bessere P/L und deinen Anforderungen entsprechend wären eher solche:
http://geizhals.at/de/687813

http://geizhals.at/de/688132


----------



## AlexDragonEye (4. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt*

hey, danke für deine Mühe.

Von Acer wurde mir allerdings bis jetzt immer abgeraten...ich habe eher an die Modelle von Asus, HP oder Dell gedacht.
Media Markt ist doch garnicht so verkehrt, die Preise sind momentan echt moderat. 



was würdet ihr von dem halten ? http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/catent...450M-8GB-750GB-GT555,48353,343048,264441.html


----------



## batmaan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt*

nicht bei mm kaufen. Nimm lieber den hier 
AKTION: Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 M62GWGE - i5-2430M 4GB 500GB GT555M Gaming Grafik


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt*

Also, für Deine Anforderungen würde es auch der billigste Laptop tun, den Du bei MM bekommen kannst. Selbst die mieseste Graka reicht dafür aus. Für 700€ könntest daher schon einen kriegen, der sogar relativ stark für SPiele wäre, oder man belässt es bei einer schwachen Grafikkarte und bekommt dann für das gleiche Geld einen, der vlt. in der Verarbeitung etwas besser ist. Oder man nimmt halt einen für nur 400-500€.


Die Frage ist halt, welche Modelle die zu welchem Preis in "deinem" MM haben, denn bis auf bundesweite Werbung können die Preise stark abweichen. Und Acer ist inzwischen auch völlig Ordnung, da sind die anderen Firmen auch nicht besser, vor allem wenn man zu einem ähnlichen Preis ähnliche Hardware-Eckdaten bekommt.

Im Moment lädt bei mir mediamarkt.de nicht, kann daher nicht nachsehen, ob es ein aktuelles Angebot gibt.


----------



## ViP94 (4. März 2012)

Yui-chan schrieb:
			
		

> Haha. Bei Media Markt. 700€. Casual Games. Freundin. Dein Leben ist vorbei, Alter



Bester Comment ever!

Spaß beiseite:
Kauf dir ein notebook mit einem e450 drin und gut ist.
Da hast du was du brauchst für wenig geld


----------



## Kruter (5. März 2012)

Hallo, das eBay wow Angebot von heute ist ein hp Pavilion Laptop mit 17 Zoll Diagonale, i5 2430, 4gb RAM, und ner AMD Radeon HD 6470.
Kostet heut 479€ und ist damit ein gutes Angebot direkt vom Hersteller HP 

Für deine Zwecke hat er mehr als genug Leistung, er dürfte auch das ein oder andere 3D-Spiel schaffen


----------



## AlexDragonEye (5. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt*

hey, 

danke für eure Antworten! 
Kaufen wollen wir schon bei Media Markt, wegen der Finanzierung. Soll jetzt aber nicht Teil der Diskussion werden. 
Hab mir jetzt ein paar Geräte rausgesucht.

G770 M539JGE i5-2450M/8GB/500GB - Media Markt

-Lenovo G770-M539JGE 666€ (laut Computer Bild ist das Angebot in Ordnung)
-17,3 Zoll
-i5 2450M
-8 gb Ram
-AMD Radeon HD 6650 2048 MB
-HDD 500 GB mit 5.400 U/min


Ideapad Y570 M62HJGE i5-2450M/8GB/750GB GT555 - Media Markt

-Lenovo IdeaPad Y570-M62HJGE 799€ (laut Computer Bild zu teuer, da kein i7)
-15,6 Zoll
-i5 2450M
-8GB Ram
-Nvidia GT 555M
-HDD 750 GB 5.400 U/min

...ist leider kein i7 4 kerner



IdeaPad Z570 M55BPGE I7-2670QM/8GB/500GB - Media Markt

Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 M55BPGE 799€
-15,6 Zoll
-i7 2670QM
-Nvidia GT 540M 2048 MB
-HDD 500 GB 5.400 U/min

ist ein i7 mit 4 Prozessorkernen...





Zum zocken habe ich ja meinen Rechner (siehe  Signatur) und eine xbox360, aber was ist wenn wir doch mal was spielen wollen, vieleicht Guild Wars 3 oder sowas, hab echt keine Ahnung von Notebooks.
Oder soll ich einen Dell nehmen, sollen ja sehr hochwertig sein und super service haben!?

http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/catent...GHz-6GB-500GB-GT550M,48353,343048,244045.html


Gruß

AlexDragonEye


----------



## Patze93 (9. März 2012)

Ich würde ja sagen nimm soviel starke Hardware mit wie möglich weil das ist einfach zukunftsträchtiger. Klar ist alles morgen wieder alt aber ich würde dennoch schauen das ich möglichst genug Power habe.


----------



## hendrosch (9. März 2012)

Achte bitte darauf das das Notebook wie die von dir geposteten nen Intel i3/i5/i7 mit dreistelliger Nummer haben also 2*** ich sehe im MM immer wieder das die zu Großteil noch die alten mit dreistelliger Nummer anbieten.
Und sonst solltest du nicht das teuerste nehmen ich würde vor allem auf die Verarbeitung und den Prozessor achten alles andere ist für deinen Zweck ziemlich egal.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (21. März 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ bei Media Markt*

*Es ist ein Lenovo G770-M539JGE Notebook geworden.

Haben es für 666€ bei Media Markt gekauft.

**Technische Daten*



Intel Core i5-2450M CPU 2,5 GHz
43,9cm / 17,3″ Bildschirmdiagonale
1600 x 900 Pixel Auflösung
8GB DDR3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher
AMD Radeon HD 6650M Grafik
500GB Festplatte
DVD-Brenner
3 x USB 2.0
1 x USB 3.0
VGA out / HDMI
LAN 10/100
WiFi 802.11 b/g/n
Webcam
5-in-1 Card Reader
MultiTouchpad

* 
Wir sind bis jetzt super zufrieden! Nur das Display könnte besser sein, aber was verlange ich da in dieser Preiskategorie. 
*


----------

